# MISS PIGGY.....large piggy bank



## cookie (Oct 16, 2012)

photo


----------



## cookie (Oct 16, 2012)

supposedly these large banks, over 3 feet tall were made in the 70s in NY. Jim Henson's company was not happy with them and wanted them destroyed...this one survived...


----------



## LC (Oct 16, 2012)

I had quite a few of those large banks like that over the years but never did see or come up with a Jim Hanson figure .


----------



## cookie (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought I'd seen everything till this one...


----------



## LC (Oct 16, 2012)

Its a dandy , do they still make those large chalk banks anymore ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to have to say that is one ugly azz bank. But as long as its worth a few bucks who cares right. Just don't put it in your living room. Or maybe you should it would scare off burghers  [8D]


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 23, 2012)

that bank scares me... going to be like evil clown dreams tonight!


----------

